# 2007 FJ Cruiser Install



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Member:* Chitownfj AKA- BigDog or Joe 
*Rig:* 2007 FJC Ti AT AKA- Silversubmarine
*$$:* $I soo lost count! 
*Completion Goal:* Never-Constant Improvement!


Dear DIYMA, sorry for the Photo Issues, You can find my entire build thread at this link below.


FULL BUILD THREAD


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*I started with the Stereo system because I thought it was the first thing that needed to change.
I come from a Audiophile background and work at Church on the sound board so I had to have some good tunes in the car for sure!! 
This is a fairly simple build up for the stereo!*

*Stereo Components:
Alpine D200 Headunit
Alpine BlackBird Nav unit plug in
Alpine I pod controller
Alpine 10.5" over head screen
Audio Vox Back up Camera.
Morel Elate 9 3 way system
Phoenix Gold Ti 400.5 for the doors and 600.2 for the mid/tweet.
PG Volt Meter
Cobra Handheld wx75 CB w/ 4" whip antenna
Lots of Sound Dampening!*​

*Stripped the Interior with 3k miles on the truck!:rofl:*














































Doors have 15 sq feet of dynamat on each of them---- plus another 5 sqfeet on the plastic shell


















Voltage Meter to the left of the steering wheel.









15 farad Power capacitor... No light dimming at all with a true 800 watts!









Phoenix Gold 600.2 Ti and a 500.4 Ti powering the front stage, The dash speakers get 150 watts a channel and the doors are getting 250 watts each! Talk about 800 watts to the front speakers and I have not added the sub yet!

















Alpine W200 you have all seen one of these before, it is hooked up to a PXA-H700 EQ that gives me full control over my set up! 









Alpine Black Bird Nav Unit. This is also handheld portable and can take it on hikes with me to find my way back to the truck or camp site.









Alpine 10" flip down Monitor









Morel Elate 3" soft Dome Mids and 2" tweeters.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*For those that are interested in more than just the Stereo there is a full build thread here on this forum link below.*

FULL BUILD THREAD


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

This particular installation has incredible Detail, and the best sound stage I have ever come across! It is right at the listening level. The Bass is firmly planted in the front of the truck with good definition between left and right. It is a very very smooth sounding system and sounds great with most of the crappy recordings out there on the market. The Midbass is awesome and the transition to the mids took some work but it turned out just perfect. Out of all of the installations that I have done, this one turned out the simplest and best sounding. It could use a sub in the back to fill in the really low stuff but the RTA shows it playing below 35hz now with just the door speakers and it plays it up to really impressive volume levels.


----------



## MikeR. (May 2, 2008)

Wow. I have to say I'm very impressed with this build. I was going to help a friend of mine design a build for her FJ but I don't think it would have been this good ($$$ helps).


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Great looking install - in particular, I am fond of the pods you apparently built for the tweeter and midrange. If you could share a bit more info on how you did this - and what it looked like stock, I'd sure like to see it. 

That system makes me really want to evaluate putting a 9" bass driver in pods in my door - and I JUST completed nice new pods to provide a stable and properly angled mount for my Focal 7W2s. In truth, they sound great and I am just another of those freaks that wants to try everything once, until he builds the perfect system lol.

Nice work - congrats!

Less/Jim


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Get a skid plate on that thing!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

CB whip on the back? Firestik makes a hatch mount that adjusts nicely, I use one, drilled out, for an NMO mount on mine.... Stays straight and is tough as hell! Hella stainless steel, I drilled it, was not fun 










Chad


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm guessing you won't be doing too many water crossings from now on, with the amps mounted to the floor!

What was originally where the mid/tweet are now?

Looks good tho'

Mark


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

The Mid and tweet replaced a stock 3" speaker that was tucked down below in the dash. I onlly had to cut the access pod on the dash to accomodate the tweeter and the midrange. It made so much sense because it was easy and it fit right. There was room in the A pillars for me to do really what ever I wanted to. Probably room for a shallow 6" in there! But ultimatly this was easy and easily returned to stock if and when I sell the truck.

The 9" in the doors are awesome, I could fit a good 10" too.. there is plenty of room in these doors.

The CB is mounted on a specific FJ mount on the back door.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! Good job on accessorizing that thing. The FJs are one of those you like it or you dont vehicles, and I like this one!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks! 

I finally purchased the sub woofer, I will be using a Morel Elate 9" in a T-Line Enclosure. This will develope over the summer as I might have to try several different enclosures to get it just right.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I finally purchased the sub woofer, I will be using a Morel Elate 9" in a T-Line Enclosure. This will develope over the summer as I might have to try several different enclosures to get it just right.


This looks to be a very interesting project you got going on here!

A good SQ sub setup....keep us posted!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Well Guys, This Project Was taken away from me. It was Stolen from me in October out of my drive way! Not Cool! There was no reason for it to not be in the garage either! Ugg.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

wow they burnt your car....?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> wow they burnt your car....?


Yea.. It was pretty messed up. I was accused first, but then recanted when they saw the NSX in the garage and They checked with Toyota and they showed all of my payments being made.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow man, I'm sorry for your loss. Its amazing what scum will do these days.


----------

